# Looking to grow an Italian grape to Grow in 6A



## ericsp (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm looking to start a few grapevines next year. Do any Italian Reds handle the cold weather well ? 

I would eventually love to make 1-2 gallons of wine from them.


----------



## Tim3 (Sep 29, 2021)

Unfortunately you may end up struggling to keep most Italian clones alive in 6A. The most cold hardy Italian reds are the wines made in Piedmont, being nebbiolo, barbera, and dolcetto. Just keep in mind there’s a reason they’re growing Frontenac and Marquette in Minnesota, and not Pinot Noir, Riesling, or other popular cold hardy European varieties. If there are vineyards in your area you should check to see what they’re growing for reference.


----------



## ericsp (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you for the response . I do see a great deal of Frontenac . I’ll just start looking at Cold Hardy grapes .


----------



## Rocktop (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi Eric this has been the last couple of years of my life, finding vinifera that will grow and more importantly mature in a similar zone.
No Italian varieties but here is some early ripening red options, Pinot noir, Gamet, dornfelder. 
If willing to go hybrids then the options expand.
If you like whites then lots more options.

RT


----------



## ericsp (Sep 30, 2021)

What would be a good site to preorder scions/or rooted plants for next year? I’ll look at buying Pinot Noir and a Frontenac . I know it will be a few years before anything will produce so I can see which one fairs better .

I found this site doubleavinyard

I’m not sure what this option is ?


----------



## Cynewulf (Sep 30, 2021)

ericsp said:


> What would be a good site to preorder scions/or rooted plants for next year? I’ll look at buying Pinot Noir and a Frontenac . I know it will be a few years before anything will produce so I can see which one fairs better .
> 
> I found this site doubleavinyard
> 
> I’m not sure what this option is ?


I’ve ordered from Double A a couple of times and it’s been great with excellent service. Their vinifera and some of the hybrids will come grated on rootstock and you may have the option of choosing which one based on your soil and climate conditions. I’ve gone with 101-14 myself but you can read descriptions of the different options here: Selecting Grapevine Rootstocks - Double A Vineyards.


----------



## ericsp (Oct 1, 2021)

Are the electronic ph soil testers accurate? Or should I find a service that I can soil samples to ?


----------



## Matteo_Lahm (Oct 2, 2021)

This is a tough one. It’s not just the soil, it’s the weather. I’m also Italian and I’ve spent a considerable amount of time there. Most people don’t realize that Rome is on the same parallel of the map as Boston. The light circles are really different. There’s also the issue of Italy being a narrow peninsula which significantly controls the variation of the climate. The vast majority of the US either gets too hot in the summer, too cold in the winter or both. I live in the Northeast and the only suitable exceptions are Cape May, the eastern tip of Long Island and Cape Cod for grape cultivation. What they all have in common is that they are surrounded by ocean and have a lot of sand in the soil for proper drainage. If you have the right conditions, from my experience, I would say Barbera is the best suited. Sangiovese needs Tuscan soil and Nebbiolo only grows well in Piedmont. I would trade a kidney for things to be different because being able to grow Italian varietals here would be amazing but unfortunately, in almost every instance, it’s just not possible.


----------



## ericsp (Oct 2, 2021)

@Matteo_Lahm in regards to flavor profile which would you say is similar ?

I guess the best choice is to choose a red that can withstand the winters. I know it will be years before I even have grapes . Also the pitfalls of being this being first time growing as well. Honestly, I would be happy with 1-3 gallons of my own wine.

This is my current list of vines I’m considering . All feedback is welcomed . I’ve been reading for weeks but you guys know what’s better first hand . 


Corot Noir
Frontenac
Geneva Red
Noiret

I didn’t see Baco Noir on the Double A website so I guess it’s best to not attempt it .


----------



## hbd_Indy (Oct 2, 2021)

ericsp said:


> @Matteo_Lahm in regards to flavor profile which would you say is similar ?
> 
> I guess the best choice is to choose a red that can withstand the winters. I know it will be years before I even have grapes . Also the pitfalls of being this being first time growing as well. Honestly, I would be happy with 1-3 gallons of my own wine.
> 
> ...


I’d consider Marquette and also Verona, another recently released wine grape from Minnesota (Verona).


----------



## Matteo_Lahm (Oct 3, 2021)

hbd_Indy said:


> I’d consider Marquette and also Verona, another recently released wine grape from Minnesota (Verona).


The winters are the issue. How cold does it get? When I was first learning about grape cultivation I noticed an interesting pattern. The vast majority of vineyards are on the west or southern coast of a landmass. It’s interesting how the Bordeaux region is almost identically positioned to Atlantic ocean as Napa is to the Pacific. The air currents of the planet generally run west to east which explains why those west facing regions don’t have those hot and cold weather extremes. Is there any history of grapes that have grown in your region that might be able to handle the weather?


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 3, 2021)

@ericsp : Have you mentioned _where_ you live? I could have missed it, but I don't see it...


----------



## ericsp (Oct 3, 2021)

I live in Chester NY


----------



## ericsp (Oct 6, 2021)

Well after reading a great deal about Verona I’m really considering growing it .

After searching our forum I found :

Bevens Creek Vineyard and Nursery but they are already sold out .

Does someone have another reputable source ?


----------



## Cynewulf (Oct 6, 2021)

I haven’t ordered from them but I understand NE Vine Supply is good: www.nevinesupply.com/product/red-wine-verona/36/.


----------



## ericsp (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you … before I make my final choice I want to make sure I can even get 1 or 2 of the vines that were discussed .


----------

